# HEDIS Field Consultant



## kljr1983 (Feb 8, 2012)

Has anyone worked for QMark or as a HEDIS Field Consultant? If so, I would like to get more details. Thanks!


----------



## jtw90 (Feb 10, 2012)

I've worked various HEDIS projects but not as a consultant.


----------

